

Finding mentors - uptownhr
http://www.jlee.biz/finding-a-mentor/

======
ne01
My advise as a fellow entrepreneur and programmer... Get a job if you need to
pay rent but never stop trying! Start another startup! But this time try to do
it better. I think its worth it even if you fail again.

~~~
uptownhr
Thanks! I am trying again and will not stop.

